# Guess the Score May 7th Pacers (6) vs Celtics (3)



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Guess the Score Saturday May 7th Pacers (6) vs Celtics (3)*

<center> 







vs.









*Indiana Pacers (3-3) - Boston Celtics (3-3)*
</center>
<center>*Time*: 6:00 Central/7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: WB4, TNT
*Radio*: WIBC 1070</center>

<center>









*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Reggie Miller | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Dale Davis

*Key Reserves:*























Anthony Johnson | Jeff Foster | James Jones</center>

<center>









*Probably Starting Lineup:*





































Gary Payton | Delonte West | Paul Pierce | Antoine Walker | Raef LaFrentz

*Key Reserves:*























Marcus Banks | Ricky Davis | Tony Allen

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 26-18 
Road: 21-23 
Overall: 47-41

Boston Celtics
Home: 28-16 
Road: 20-24 
Overall: 48-40*</center>

<center>







*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 22.5 ppg in last 2 games








- 23.5 ppg in last 2 games

<center>*Injury Report*</center>

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Knee 







- IR

Celtics- 

None

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Reggie Miller vs anyone</center>

Reggie has been playing horribly the past two games, only scoring a combined 24 points. In order to pass the first round and extend his career at least 4 more games, Reggie needs to step up for a huge game.

<center>Games vs Celtics this year:

Celtics 100 Pacers 86 

Pacers 106 Celtics 96 

Pacers 100 Celtics 94 

Celtics 102 Pacers 82 

Pacers 82 Celtics 79 

Pacers 99 Celtics 76 

Celtics 110 Pacers 79 

Pacers 81 Celtics 73 

Celtics 92 Pacers 89 

Average Score:

Celtics- 91.3
Pacers- 89.3

Playoff Schedule

<table border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr><td align="left">*GAME*</td> <td align="right">*DAY*</td> <td align="right">*DATE*</td> <td align="right">*SITE*</td> <td align="right">*TIME*</td> <td align="right">*TV*</td> <td align="right">*W-L*</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 1</td> <td align="right">Sat.</td> <td align="right">4/23</td> <td align="right">Boston</td> <td align="right">7 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ESPN, WB4</td> <td align="right">L, 82-102</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 2</td> <td align="right">Mon.</td> <td align="right">4/25</td> <td align="right">Boston</td> <td align="right">6 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT, WB4</td> <td align="right">W, 82-79</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 3</td> <td align="right">Thu</td> <td align="right">4/28</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">7:30 p.m.</td> <td align="right">NBATV, WB4</td> <td align="right">W, 99-76</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 4</td> <td align="right">Sat.</td> <td align="right">4/30</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">7:00 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ESPN, WB4</td> <td align="right">L, 79-110</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 5</td> <td align="right">Tue.</td> <td align="right">5/3</td> <td align="right">Boston</td> <td align="right">6:30 p.m.</td> <td align="right">NBATV, WB4</td> <td align="right">W, 90-85
</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 6</td> <td align="right">Thu.</td> <td align="right">5/5</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">6:00 p.m.</td> <td align="right">WB4, TNT</td> <td align="right">L, 92-89</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 7</td> <td align="right">Sat.</td> <td align="right">5/7</td> <td align="right">Boston</td> <td align="right">6:00 p.m.</td> <td align="right">WB4, TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> </tbody> </table> 



> It would be inaccurate to say Jermaine O'Neal pointed the finger at Stephen Jackson.
> 
> It was more like a wing. Or possibly a drumstick.
> 
> ...


Pacers 97
Celtics 92
</center>


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 94
Celtics- 89


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers - 107
Celtics - 93

I think the Pacers may be able to pull out of their little strut from last night and pull of some sweet crap tomorrow night. Does anyone know what happened to Freddie? He's not on Pacer Fan's roster, I'm just worried. Is he going to be able to play later on in the finals? Thanks a lot.

GO PACERS!! Good-bye Celtics, Hello Pistons!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Pacers will win this one Reggie wont let the pacers down in this one

Game Prediction
Pacers 102
Celtics 95


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jones2011 said:


> He's not on Pacer Fan's roster


I didn't include him because Anthony Johnson has been more of a factor than Jones, not because of the extent of his injury, to which I don't know.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Lets go Pacers Lets go!!!

Pacers 89
Celtics 81


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

It's over. Boston will blow us out and there will be a picture of Reggie in the Gone Fishin' thread on the NBA playoffs forum.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> It's over. Boston will blow us out and there will be a picture of Reggie in the Gone Fishin' thread on the NBA playoffs forum.


You *******s better win. I have more money than I'm worth on this series.

That amount is $20.


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> It's over. Boston will blow us out and there will be a picture of Reggie in the Gone Fishin' thread on the NBA playoffs forum.


i almost want to agree with you...but i have a feeling reggie doesn't wanna go out like this. im not even gonna guess the score and i dont really care what the score ends up being as long as it's in our favor...i think reggie needs to give us another 30 point night...

do or die...


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

It will be a close game I think

Pacer 88
Celtics 86


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Awesome start to the game. Jermaine easily wins the tip, then dunks on Boston. Payton with a very nice pass to Walker for a layup. Tinsley is really having some problems with Delonte West. He's not taking it inside and is holding it like Tyus Edney.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow. Jackson missed a 3, but it bounced up ten feet and in. I don't see why we're not taking the ball inside. Jax just stood there faking until he shot that.

8-7 Boston with 8:30 left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the **** Jamaal? How do you miss something that close to the basket?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

if Tinsley could hit anything, we'd be playing great. I'd rather Dale Davis take a shot than him at this point.

11-10 Indy with 6 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Go inside and draw a foul!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How is that not a foul? That kind of foul cost us a game against Toronto. Maybe it's just me, but how are you allowed to dribble in circles in the paint for 4 seconds?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice play Jermaine! Instead of missing a hook, a smart pass was given to Foster for the and one.

20-18 Indy with 1:20 left


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I sure hope the Pacers win because I still wanna see more of Reggie Miller.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson took a shot to his hurt knee, and has to go to the bench.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

So you call that on Indy and not Boston?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

22-20 Indy at the end of the 1st. Anthony Johnson is having a much better game than Tinsley, and Jermaine and Davis have also been playing well. I'd let Croshere get more minutes this game. He's been a great surprise for us in the past, so it might continue.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere didn't walk...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What a block by Freddie!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why do we wait until the shot clock is at 9 until we give it to Jermaine?

22-20 Indy with 8:40 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why does Boston have to keep over-reacting to things?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Wow, Ricky Davis, what the hell?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine hits a J to put us up 4. That's when you should take it, Jermaine, when you're wide.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster and Jermaine with back-to-back blocks after a goaltend was denied to Indiana.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How is it not a shooting foul when Foster batted the ball two-handed up towards the glass? Walker hits a layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson for 3! 28-23 Indy


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster is playing great... getting both offensive and defensive boards, and he's being feisty in the paint.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It takes the refs two seconds after the jump ball occurs to call it. Pierce hits to cut the lead to one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

LaFrentz loses his shoe, then Tinsley kicks it 10 feet away. :laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax misses two FT's, but he repays it by making a great steal and a great dunk.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ricky Davis hits a 3 to tie the game at 30. Under 2 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits another 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Doc runs on the floor, and he wonders why he's called for a Delay of Game? Dale Davis gets a very lucky bounce on his jumper.

35-30 Pacers with 38 seconds left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

35-32 Pacers at the end of the half. If we keep playing like this, we should win, but if Boston goes on a run, it'll hurt us more than usual.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

35-32 Indy at the half. I liked Jax's fast break there, that was pretty damn cool. But we still aren't doing too good. I hope Jamaal and Reggie can start pulling some better shots... I noticed Freddie's in, so his injury wasn't that bad. I hope he can make some good plays tonight. Well, halftimes over, time to go kick some ***.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jones2011 said:


> I hope Jamaal and Reggie can start pulling some better shots....


Tinsley's been getting great shots, he just can't make them. Reggie just refuses to take anything.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Two turnovers and two fouls within the first minute of the 3rd quarter. Horrible...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I can't believe Jermaine is actually getting to the basket more than taking jumpers. Reggie hits a shot once the crowd began booing him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits another improbable three! 40-34 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax flies into the announcer's table from a trip by Pierce, but no foul is called.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ for 3! Pacers up 7


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Payton hits a 3 to cut the lead to two. Way to collapse, Indiana.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson hits another three! What the ****?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

After the foul, Pierce gets a T. The Celtics are falling apart.

49-41 Pacers with 6:37 left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How is it a foul on Tinsley when he pulled the chair on Payton?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice save by Reggie, but Walker ends up hitting. Fatass hits a jumper.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is definately the Foster of old. 10 boards and 4 minutes are still left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pierce with one of the stupidest defensive plays I've seen in a while. It even surprised AJ and Jermaine. Pacers up 11.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Walker hits a 3 to cut the lead to 8 as Indy calls a timeout. 3:15 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster is still playing great, and Jack has stepped up. We can't let them get pumped up and we need to shut the crowd up for good. 

Go Pacers!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie hits a 3 for Jermaine O'Neal's 6th assist.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster hits a jumper to extend the lead to 13. 2:20 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How are we making all these shots?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ hits! I've gone from thinking every shot will miss, to thinking every shot will go in. Thank you for a great 3rd quarter, Indy.

64-50 Pacers at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie attempts a pump reverse dunk, but is fouled, and no call is made.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie for 3! Everyone is playing well.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That court must be slick, Croshere slid about 6 feet on that play.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere sucks, first he loses the ball, and then he gets called for a loose ball foul. 

67-52 Pacers, 9:45 left in 4th.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster gets his 2nd and 3rd blocks of the game on one possession. This is a guy that is horrible about blocking. Freddie's 3 doesn't swish, but it still goes in.

70-52 Indiana. 

Goodbye Boston


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Bring on Detroit!

Bench scoring:
Indy- 30
Boston- 10


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

20 point lead again.

79-59 Indy, 5:42 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Has JJ played? I just saw him on the bench...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Doc brings in his young guys.... GAME OVER!

86-62 Indy with 4:20 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Has JJ played? I just saw him on the bench...


Yeah, he came in and hit a shot.



> Doc brings in his young guys.... GAME OVER!


The difference between the Celtics and most other teams is that their young guys are actually pretty good.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers up 88-63 with 3:34 to go.

Bring on Detroit!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We're maintaining a big lead lead with a lineup of Gill/Freddie/JJ/Croshere/Foster. A few days ago, this lineup would have been horrible, but with the exception of Gill who I haven't seen much this game, everyone's been playing all right.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie for 3! Is this his 3rd 3 in this game?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Boston needs to learn how to control your tempers. Why do you attack Eddie Gill when you're 6'10" 285?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Quinn about the Celtics "Take your medicine, it's over"


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 97-70 Pacers win!

Pacers Fan- 22
Larry Legend- 22
Jones2011- 33
BaLLiStiX17- 30
Kekai- 19
DJMD- 25

Winner- Kekai23


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good win.


----------

